# A non-OGL tag?



## Nikosandros (Yesterday at 5:08 PM)

As we're all aware, a lot of the discussion here is currently focused on what is going on with the OGL. There are several posters that are non quite interested in this. While I disagree with their stance, I respect their desire to talk about D&D and D&D-adjacent topics without discussing the OGL. Perhaps a temporary tag might be introduced or some other way of indicating that a certain discussion should be free of that topic? Just a suggestion. Maybe it is a stupid idea, but it occurred to me reading some comments.


----------



## aco175 (Yesterday at 5:10 PM)

I'm hoping by next week a lot is cleared up around the whole thing.


----------



## Yora (Yesterday at 5:10 PM)

How about a tag just for that topic, so we can ignore it in the New Posts list?

One D&D being a forum instead of a tag, and not having any tags on the threats means it's impossible to get One D&D out of the New Posts like any other editions.


----------



## Nikosandros (Yesterday at 5:15 PM)

... and I completely missed the thread by @Snarf Zagyg


----------

